# Guest Rewards Credit Card



## Dental Wiz (Oct 1, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, I received my Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card through Chase Bank today. Looks like things are rolling again.


----------



## enervator (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I got mine on Saturday. I just hope Chase is better than MBNA at getting my earned points transferred to my AGR account. It took me months and numerous phone calls before they figured it out, which was frustrating to say the least.


----------



## jnik (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine finally came today! I wonder if I'm the last one.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone know when the bonus points will kick in? My amount hasn't moved for quite a long time.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a WAG, but they *might* kick in after your first statement, around the time that the points for your purchases get credited.


----------



## BobWeaver (Oct 16, 2007)

Yesterday I got 4,000 points for Amtrak Enrollment Bonus and then another 4,000 for Chase Enrollment Bonus. This is of course on top of the points that I got yesterday for purchases that I had made on the card. Time wise, I paid my bill online ahead of time last week in order to get the points rolling. And low and behold.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 16, 2007)

BobWeaver said:


> Yesterday I got 4,000 points for Amtrak Enrollment Bonus and then another 4,000 for Chase Enrollment Bonus. This is of course on top of the points that I got yesterday for purchases that I had made on the card. Time wise, I paid my bill online ahead of time last week in order to get the points rolling. And low and behold.


The payment had nothing to do with the points posting, it was simply that Chase sent over the list of points to AGR yesterday. When those points posted, the AGR computer then automatically added the 4,000 bonus points from the Amtrak side.


----------



## jim55 (Oct 16, 2007)

AlanB said:


> BobWeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I got 4,000 points for Amtrak Enrollment Bonus and then another 4,000 for Chase Enrollment Bonus. This is of course on top of the points that I got yesterday for purchases that I had made on the card. Time wise, I paid my bill online ahead of time last week in order to get the points rolling. And low and behold.
> ...


Now that would be for the group who got the card and then the bonus was upped to 8000 pts. The rest of us were told (it read) 5000 pts and thats what we will get...right? Thanks, Jim


----------



## AlanB (Oct 16, 2007)

jim55 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > BobWeaver said:
> ...


Yes, if you didn't pre-register for the card, then you'll only get 5,000 bonus points.


----------



## darien-l (Oct 17, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Yes, if you didn't pre-register for the card, then you'll only get 5,000 bonus points.


I think it may also be a matter of applying through the proper link. I pre-registered for the credit card, but my wife did not. Neither of us received an offer for 8,000 points. However, we both applied through the same link and both got 8,000 points. According to the people on Flyertalk, the link for 5,000 bonus points is www.amtrakguestrewards.com/creditcard, and the link for 8,000 bonus points is www.amtrakguestrewards.com/mastercard.


----------



## BobWeaver (Oct 18, 2007)

My understanding from the email they sent a few months ago was that I would get an additional 5,000 points tacked onto my account when I activated the new card. Did I read this correctly?


----------



## Guest_Brad_* (Oct 19, 2007)

Can someone please post the customer service phone number # from the back of the card on here, I filled out the pre-registration form a few months ago and have not seen a card yet...

Want to make sure mine is not lost or being missused.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2007)

Guest_Brad_* said:


> Can someone please post the customer service phone number # from the back of the card on here, I filled out the pre-registration form a few months ago and have not seen a card yet...
> Want to make sure mine is not lost or being missused.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Brad,

The pre-registration was just for the bonus points. You must still fill out a normal application with Chase in order to get the credit card. The pre-registration will not trigger an actually credit card for you.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail, how come there are no Amtrak or AGR logos on it???

My AGR Acct number is, but nothing else.

Brad h34r:


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 14, 2007)

Brad C. said:


> Just got mine in the mail, how come there are no Amtrak or AGR logos on it???
> My AGR Acct number is, but nothing else.
> 
> Brad h34r:


Hmm. My card has the Amtrak/AGR logo in the upper left-hand corner. It looks just like the card shown here.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 15, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> Brad C. said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine in the mail, how come there are no Amtrak or AGR logos on it???
> ...


yep that is the webpage I used to sign up, as well as the flyer that came with the card has the black/cobalt color card on it, but my actual card only has the CHASE logo. I wonder if it is a different level of card, ie a different card for gold, platinum, molybendum level. It does not state a level on the card, I am going to call cust service and see what they say....

Hmmm according to two different reps at CHASE the AGR logo card is no longer available...That blows, I had heard that having a card with AGR logo on it can lead to some better treatment on board.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 15, 2007)

Brad C. said:


> Hmmm according to two different reps at CHASE the AGR logo card is no longer available.


Hmm. I wonder why. Doesn't make sense.



> I had heard that having a card with AGR logo on it can lead to some better treatment on board.


Hadn't heard that one. Nevertheless, I highly doubt it's true.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 16, 2007)

My wife received her Chase card about a week or so ago and it was silver, had no Amtrak GR logo, but did have her AGR member number on it. Today she received another card in the mail. It was the Black World Card with the AGR logo, etc. The message said to activate the new card and discard the old one. Some very confusing things going on there at the Chase Bank :unsure:


----------



## sechs (Nov 16, 2007)

Perhaps they ran out of appropriate blanks.

Since, for a number of folks they did two cards -- one initially without the AGR number, and a second with -- I'm sure they ran through more than initially expected.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 16, 2007)

Brad C. said:


> Hmmm according to two different reps at CHASE the AGR logo card is no longer available...That blows, I had heard that having a card with AGR logo on it can lead to some better treatment on board.


How da heck does anyone on board know whether or not you used a card with a certain logo on it? That's just a snopes.com urban legend waiting to happen. They MAY know if you are an AGR member, and they MAY know if you booked with a credit card, but I doubt they would know if you booked with an AGR Credit Card or not. MUCH less if you use your AGR Chase that is identical in every way other than the stock it was printed on. I mean hey... you rarely whip out your card before receiving service once on board. Your sleeping attendant and conductor don't care. They don't take credit card for tip. And Dining attendant won't know until the end of the meal when you pay if you're a coach rider.

Silly stuff.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 16, 2007)

VentureForth said:


> Brad C. said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm according to two different reps at CHASE the AGR logo card is no longer available...That blows, I had heard that having a card with AGR logo on it can lead to some better treatment on board.
> ...


I agree, there is nothing in that rumor that having the card with the logo on it will do anything for you. In fact most crew members probably wouldn't even notice or care if I flashed my Select Plus card, which should carry more weight than just having a credit card that helps to earn miles.


----------



## stlouielady (Nov 18, 2007)

Brad C. said:


> Hmmm according to two different reps at CHASE the AGR logo card is no longer available...


I just received mine on Saturday, after applying about 2 weeks ago. It looks just like the one on the application form, and has the logo in the upper left hand corner and my Amtrak Guest Rewards number at the bottom. Not sure why Chase would have told you that.


----------

